# vhs digitalisieren

## flammenflitzer

Hallo

Ich möchte meine alte Videokassetten auf dvd sichern. Das in bestmöglicher Qualität. Was sollte man vom Ansatz her nutzen?

transcode, streamer, mencoder oder etwas ganz anderes? (Nur erst einmal zum Aufnehmen, ohne es weiter zu bearbeiten.)

----------

## Finswimmer

Sollte mencoder reichen, du brauchst allerdings eine TvKarte.

Tobi

----------

## flammenflitzer

Habe ich. Habe bisher streamer ausprobiert. Wollte mal hören, ob es etwas besseres gibt. 

```
streamer -i S-Video -t 0:30 -b 64 -s 720x576 -n pal -f mjpeg -j 85 -r 25 -F stereo -o 12.avi
```

 Die beste Qualität sollte bei -j 100 erreicht werden. Schafft aber mein Rechner nicht. Da fängt das Bild an zu ruckeln. Hatte mir extra ein Hardwareraid 0 angelegt, weil ich dachte, ich würde dann sauber -j 100 nutzen können.

----------

## Fauli

Ich kenne streamer zwar nicht, aber die Option "-f mjpeg" sieht so aus, als würde damit ein Video im MJPEG-Format erstellt. Für eine DVD brauchst du aber eigentlich MPEG-2 (auch wenn es DVD-Spieler gibt, die alle möglichen und unmöglichen Formate abspielen).

Auf dieser Seite stehen Beispiele, wie man ein DVD-konformes Video mit MEncoder erstellen kann.

----------

## Dragonix

Aber ich würde trotz der heutigen CPU Power erst in ein (fast) verlustfreies Format aufnehmen, um möglichst viel Qualität bei (am besten) 0 dropped Frames zu bekommen. Wenn kein Hardware Encoder vorhanden ist, würd ich also niemals on-the-fly in MPEG2 umwandeln...

----------

## flammenflitzer

Ich will zuerst "Rohdaten" aufnehmen und dann weiterverarbeiten, da m.E. die Rechenleistung geringer ist als wenn ich gleich noch umwandle.

----------

## UTgamer

Das Thema interessiert mich auch.

Wo ihr gerade dabei seid, es war die Rede von einer TV-Karte. Nun eine TV-Karte habe ich nicht aber meine beiden nVidia-Geforce haben Video in/out, kann ich da auch die gleiche Software verwenden?

lspci gibt mir nur dies für die Hauptgrafikkarte aus:

```
05:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G70 [GeForce 7800 GT] (rev a1)
```

Danke

----------

## Finswimmer

UTGamer: Dass eine GraKa sowohl Video In als auch Video Out hat, wäre mir neu.

Meine haben alle durchweg nur Video Out. Was auch von der Anwendung und Chips her Sinn machen würde.

Tobi

----------

## Dragonix

 *Quote:*   

> UTGamer: Dass eine GraKa sowohl Video In als auch Video Out hat, wäre mir neu. 

 

Doch gibts, hat meine ATi auch.

Früher waren das bei ATi die All-In-Wonder Karten, jetzt haben sie afaik keine spezielle Bezeichnung mehr.

Aber das gibts bei ATi und nVidia.

Google Stichwort: ViVo (Video In, Video Out; hab aber kp ob / wie das unter Linux geht)

Oder gleich hier: http://geizhals.at/deutschland/?fs=vivo&x=0&y=0&in=

----------

## UTgamer

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> UTGamer: Dass eine GraKa sowohl Video In als auch Video Out hat, wäre mir neu.
> 
> Meine haben alle durchweg nur Video Out. Was auch von der Anwendung und Chips her Sinn machen würde.
> 
> Tobi

 

Doch das gibt es häufiger, sowohl meine Geforce 5900GT als auch meine Geforce 7800GT haben beide Video in/out

Bei der 5900 war es damals glaube ich ein Philips-Chip, auf der neuen weiß ich es gerade nicht.

Siehe Link bei der 7800 zum Hersteller (oben bei den aufgeführten Featurbildern erkenntlich, die passenden Kabelbündel sind auch dabei):

http://www.neoseeker.com/Articles/Hardware/Reviews/xfx7800gt/2.html

( http://de.asus.com/products.aspx?l1=2&l2=6&l3=198&l4=0&model=546&modelmenu=1  - Server ist down)

Die Windowssoftwarebeschreibung aus dem Handbuch auf S.55 zeigt dies auch an:

http://dlsvr02.asus.com/pub/ASUS/Graphic%20Card/ATi/g_ref.pdf

Ich kaufe eigentlich seit vielen Jahren keine Karten ohne.  :Wink: 

Daher interressiert mich das Thema hier auch ebenfalls sehr.

Nun, was muß ich machen?

Georg

[Edit, da ein Link von Gestern auf Heute down gegangen war]

----------

## flammenflitzer

Als GUI für Aufnahmen habe ich gv4l. Ist aber schon lange nicht mehr im Portage. Ich glaube neue Sachen gibt es da nicht.

----------

## UTgamer

Danke, klingt wenig vielversprechend, http://gv4l.sourceforge.net/. Ende 2004 ist es eingestellt worden und leider 1,5 Jahre älter als meine Karte, und so ein altes transcode-0.6.7 für 64 Bit aufzutreiben wird ebenfalls richtig schwer. Schade, evtl. begebe ich mich ja mal auf dem alten Rechner daran es zu versuchen, aber ich glaube der Philips-Chip darauf wurde damals nicht unterstützt.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Das ebuild kannst Du im Portage Kramkasten herunterladen. ~amd64 eintragen und installieren. Funktioniert mit der aktuellen Version von Transcode. Ist das beste, was ich zum Thema gefunden habe. Nutze ich auch seit Jahren.

----------

## UTgamer

Wow, das überrascht mich jetzt aber, danke, werde ich machen.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## flammenflitzer

Wie ist denn der Stand der Dinge?

----------

## abfluss_bombe

ich mach grad zufällig das gleiche. ich hab ne bt848 tv karte und n videorekorder mit svideo-out. kann also den svideo-in nutzen, nachdem rivatv leider nicht zu gehen scheint.

zum aufnehmen nehm ich xdtv, das ist ne nette gui sogar in portage. erstmal uncompressed avi und dann kann man damit ja weitermachen was man will. zuerst hatte ich auch immer framedrops, aber hab den ton dann auf mp3 gestellt statt pcm und auflösung auf 384x288 statt 640, jetzt gehts.

ich codiers dann weiter mit mencoder zu h264 mit 1500 bitrate. reicht für die schlechte qualität der kasetten allemal und kann man trotzdem sehr leicht backuppen auf mehrere medien falls mal eine platte/dvd kaputtgeht.

----------

## Aldo

 *abfluss_bombe wrote:*   

>  ... und auflösung auf 384x288 statt 640 [...] zu h264 mit 1500 bitrate.

 

Also bei der Auflösung brauchst du doch sicher keine 1500kbps mit h264.

Die Hälfte sollte locker reichen...

Bei Analog-Rips würde ich aber unbedingt einen Denoisefilter anwenden.

Bei mir sieht das so aus wenn ich DVB-T mitschneide:

```
mencoder dvb://$1 -ovc x264 -x264encopts threads=2:subq=5:8x8dct:frameref=2:bframes=3:b_pyramid:weight_b -vf \

pp=lb:a/dr:a,hqdn3d,softskip,harddup,scale=640:480 -sws 2 -oac mp3lame -lameopts preset=medium -o /daten/TV.avi
```

Der Encoder sucht sich selbst eine "optimale" Bitrate die so zwischen 800 und 1300 liegt (bei sehr guter Bildqualität).

----------

## abfluss_bombe

ja mit der bitrate spiel ich vielleicht nochmal n bisschen rum. der denoiser ist n guter tip, danke.

----------

## Tinitus

Hallo,

habe das Thema auch schon durch. Habe damals vdr und und ne PVR genommen.

Leider ist die Qualität nicht so gut. Heute nehm ich einen guten Videorecorder  mit SVIDEO Ausgang und nen billigen DVD Brenner (also nicht den für den PC  :Wink:  ). Klappt alles in Echtzeit und die Qualität ist immer so wie die Kasette...manchmal scheinbar besser. 

G. R.

----------

## UTgamer

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> Das ebuild kannst Du im Portage Kramkasten herunterladen. ~amd64 eintragen und installieren. Funktioniert mit der aktuellen Version von Transcode. Ist das beste, was ich zum Thema gefunden habe. Nutze ich auch seit Jahren.

 

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> Wie ist denn der Stand der Dinge?

 

```
checking for libgnomeui-2.0... Package libgnomeui-2.0 was not found in the pkg-c                               onfig search path. Perhaps you should add the directory containing `libgnomeui-2                               .0.pc' to the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable No package 'libgnomeui-2.0' f                               ound

configure: error: Library requirements (libgnomeui-2.0) not met; consider adjust                               ing the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if your libraries are in a nonstand                               ard prefix so pkg-config can find them.
```

Das wäre die erste Anwendung bei mir die gnome benötigt.

Tut mir für mich selbst Leid, deswegen versaue ich mir nicht mein System mit einem riesigen Desktopenvironment wegen einer einzigen Anwendung, ich weiß ja noch nichteinmal ob sie überhaupt funktioniert.   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## abfluss_bombe

UTgamer: probier doch mal xdtv

----------

## UTgamer

 *abfluss_bombe wrote:*   

> UTgamer: probier doch mal xdtv

 

media-tv/xdtv  [ Masked ]

Mich würde interresieren warum es masked ist.

http://xawdecode.sourceforge.net/

 *Quote:*   

> XdTV is a software to watch, record and stream TV.  It interacts with AleVT (Teletext) and
> 
> Nxtvepg (NextView) and supports the bttv, bktr & dvb APIs.

 

Ich bezweifle ob es mit meinem (nVidia?) Grafikkarten-Onchip zurechtkommt, ich habe nirgend gefunden welche HW-Lösung sich auf der Graka befindet, es gibt 0 Informationen im ganzen Internet dazu, grrrr 

Ivh verspüre aber auch keine Lust die Lüfter und Kühlrippen von den Chips abzutrennen um mit bloßem Auge die Beschriftung ablesen zu können.

(Typisch Asus-Scheiß, war damals nur die billigste GF 7800GT auf dem ganzen Markt), der Rest bis auf Video in/out läuft ja auch super.

Wäre aber mal einen Versuch wert es überhaupt mal auszuprobieren, manchmal hat man ja einfach nur Glück.   :Wink: 

----------

## Finswimmer

```
$eix xdtv

* media-tv/xdtv

     Available versions:  2.2.0-r1 (~)2.4.0 -*999999999999[1]

     Homepage:            http://xawdecode.sourceforge.net/

     Description:         TV viewer with support for AVI recording and plugins

[1] (layman/zugaina)

```

Bei mir ist da nichts masked. Und es funktioniert auch ganz gut.

Tobi

----------

## Finswimmer

Hey,

ich habe bei mener bt878 Karte per Kabel den Sound in die Soundkarte weitergeleitet. Ich kann den Sound auch per xdtv wunderbar hören, leider nicht aufnehmen. Da ist alles stumm. Wie/wo kann ich das einstellen?

Danke

Tobi

P.S: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=4152315  und diesen hier zusammenführen?

----------

## UTgamer

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> Bei mir ist da nichts masked. Und es funktioniert auch ganz gut.
> 
> Tobi

 

Ok, hast kein AMD64.  :Wink:   Habe das Teil fehlerfrei emerged bekommen mit dieser Notiz: *Quote:*   

>  * QA Notice: Package has poor programming practices which may compile
> 
>  *            fine but exhibit random runtime failures.
> 
>  * scan_common.c:84: warning: implicit declaration of function 'pthread_mutex_lock'
> ...

 

---

Hm, ich glaube es entspricht nicht meiner HW, da ich nach TV-Kanälen gefragt werde. Ich habe aber keinen Tuner nur Video-in/Video-Out.

Diese Ausgabe bekomme ich zum ersten Start:

```
This is xdtv 2.4.0 running on Linux/x86_64 (2.6.19-gentoo-r5).

scandir: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden

Warning: xdtv user directory does not exist, I'm creating it.

filename = /home/georg/.xdtv/xdtvrc

WARNING: Your X-Server has no DGA support.

can't open /dev/video0: No such file or directory

xdtv_v4l-conf had some trouble, trying to continue anyway

wmhooks: netwm detected

wmhooks: netwm state above supported

wmhooks: netwm fullscreen supported

wmhooks: nothing found...

VidMode: server=2.2, include=2.2

  available video mode(s): 1280x1024 1280x1024 1280x1024 1280x960 1280x960 1152x864 1152x768 1024x768 1024x768 1024x768 1024x768 1024x768 1024x768 1024x768 960x720 928x696 896x672 832x624 800x600 800x600 800x600 800x600 800x600 800x600 800x600 800x600 800x600 800x600 800x512 720x400 640x512 640x512 640x512 640x480 640x480 640x480 640x480 640x480 640x480 640x400 640x350 576x432 576x384 512x384 512x384 512x384 512x384 512x384 416x312 400x300 400x300 400x300 400x300 400x300 360x200 320x240 320x240 320x240 320x240 320x200 320x175

Selected XvImage adaptor with yuyv support: NV17 Video Texture on port 275 (grabdisplay)

Selected XvImage adaptor with yuyv support: NV05 Video Blitter on port 307 (grabdisplay)

No XvVideo port available.

open /dev/video0: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden

open /dev/video0: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden

no real video grabber device available

USE DUMMY DRIVER !

*** GRABBER DEVICE TYPE = dummy

Can't open config file /home/georg/.xdtv/xdtvrc:writing a default one.

Please edit /home/georg/.xdtv/xdtvrc to suit your needs

Warning: Cannot convert string "-xxl-ledfixed-medium-r-semicondensed--39-120-75-75-c-180-*-*" to type FontStruct

Warning: Missing charsets in String to FontSet conversion

Warning: Cannot convert string "-xxl-ledfixed-medium-r-semicondensed--39-120-75-75-c-180-*-*,                               -jis-fixed-medium-r-normal--24-230-75-75-c-240-jisx0208.1983-0" to type FontSet

MMX, SSE, AMD MMX extensions, SSE2, 3DNOW, have been detected.

load_memcpy_method: can't open /home/georg/.xdtv/memcpy_method

Benchmarking memcpy methods (smaller is better):

Please wait... 100%

        glibc memcpy()                 :    154914938 (100,0 %)

        linux kernel memcpy()          :    233743076 (150,9 %)

        MMX optimized memcpy()         :    244083511 (157,6 %)

        MMXEXT optimized memcpy()      :    156939610 (101,3 %)

        SSE optimized memcpy()         :    158897249 (102,6 %)

xdtv: using glibc memcpy()

*** AUDIO DEVICE TYPE = alsa

*** MIXER DEVICE TYPE = alsa
```

Also da sind zumindest diese drei Zeilen:

Selected XvImage adaptor with yuyv support: NV17 Video Texture on port 275 (grabdisplay)

Selected XvImage adaptor with yuyv support: NV05 Video Blitter on port 307 (grabdisplay) 

No XvVideo port available.

Aber so ganz verstehe ich die Bedienung nicht wenn ich nur TV-Kanäle auswählen kann, hat dies mal jemand mit nur Video-in verstanden und  kann mir sagen was ich einstellen muß?

----------

## flammenflitzer

Bei mir, amd64, verabschiedet sich der xserver wenn ich xdtv starte.

----------

## Finswimmer

UTGamer: Rechte Maustaste öffnet ein OptionsMenü, da solltest du Composite/Svideo einstellen können (das ist Video-In).

Flammenflitzer: Was für eine Grafikkarte hast du? Bei mir gab es am Anfang auch Probleme wegen meiner DualHead Karte.

Tobi

----------

## flammenflitzer

GeForce 6800 GT

Muß mal mit den Startoptionen herumprobieren.

----------

## UTgamer

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> UTGamer: Rechte Maustaste öffnet ein OptionsMenü, da solltest du Composite/Svideo einstellen können (das ist Video-In).
> 
> Tobi

 

Danke Tobi, hab meine Kabelpeitsche beim renovieren etwas verlegt, kann aber nicht weit weg sein, melde mich in Kürze wieder.

Georg

----------

## Finswimmer

 *UTgamer wrote:*   

>  *Finswimmer wrote:*   UTGamer: Rechte Maustaste öffnet ein OptionsMenü, da solltest du Composite/Svideo einstellen können (das ist Video-In).
> 
> Tobi 
> 
> Danke Tobi, hab meine Kabelpeitsche beim renovieren etwas verlegt, kann aber nicht weit weg sein, melde mich in Kürze wieder.
> ...

 

Bin grad geistig nicht so auf der Höhe. Was willst du mir sagen?  :Smile: 

Tobi

----------

## UTgamer

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

>  *UTgamer wrote:*   ... hab meine Kabelpeitsche beim renovieren etwas verlegt,... 
> 
> Bin grad geistig nicht so auf der Höhe. Was willst du mir sagen? 
> 
> Tobi

 

Soll heißen das ich hier vor kurzem renoviert habe, und dabei meine Kabelpeitsche verlegt habe.

Kabelpeitsche ist der üblich gebrauchte Name von verschiedenen Herstellern für einen Adapter der in Kabelausführung vorliegt und auf einen Stecker hin mehrere Kabelanschlüsse bietet, jedes Kabel davon ist  5-10 cm lang und hat eine Anschlußbuchse. Den Namen "Kabelpeitsche" habe nicht ich gewählt *g*.   :Very Happy: 

----------

